# 6', 7" max



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The top panel here is a tad high, wouldn't you say?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Would look better if was all in a nice vertical line

Frank


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

i will say it is over 2 metre hight restriction there.

but seems someone have a funny idea to add a subpanel up that high above the main breaker box.

Just wait until the HO have to reset the breaker in dark you will hear the words going out of that place.


Merci , Marc


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

And what would have been wrong putting that BESIDE the panel? Wouldn't that be better then where it's at? 

Sometimes I wonder about some people's thought processes. What would make someone think this is OK?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Sometimes I wonder about some people's thought processes. What would make someone think this is OK?


I don't know. At some point in history, this home had an addition put on for a beauty shop that was being operated out of the home. That sub contained all the circuits for the beauty shop. The wiring was otherwise well-done, with the exception of that panel being so high.

Oh, one more thing, which was especially nice... that packet of papers that's hanging next to the panels had every receptacle, light, and other electrical appliance in the house listed, along with what circuit number it was. That was pretty nice. Somebody went to a little effort there.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

That really makes it a little strange. To have someone do such a nice job on everything else, but to select this as a panel location....:001_huh:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

When something is "strange" there is always an underlying reason.

The installer should have put a j-box above the panel(for whatever reason it needed to be up there) Then install his sub-panel in an acceptable location.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> And what would have been wrong putting that BESIDE the panel? Wouldn't that be better then where it's at?
> 
> Sometimes I wonder about some people's thought processes. What would make someone think this is OK?



Probably because that panel wouldn't fit on either side. The feeder to that panel was easily snaked from the top of the panel and into the back of the new one. If it had been to the left, or to the right, the installer would have had to done damage to the wall. Although if there was a basement or an attic, it could have been snaked that way.

I'm not trying to justify this install, I'm just sayin...


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with Mag in the sense that there is an obvious reason why this guy went to the trouble of doing it the way he did, I mean it surely must've been a pain in the a$$.

I think the installation is poorly done, but also am making guesses without even half of the full story, or full view of the install. For all I know the upper box may only be used as a pull box or junction box, It's hard to see an electrical situation when you're staring at closed panel covers.


----------



## mdcorreia (Mar 31, 2007)

Recessed panels in outside walls? Not a cold climate there?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mdcorreia said:


> Recessed panels in outside walls? Not a cold climate there?


Yeah, Mason-Dixon line area. 

This panel was in a garage. Few garages are heated. It is quite typical for the panel to be flush mounted in the garage in my area.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It is quite typical for the panel to be flush mounted in the garage in my area.


When we do garage panels, they are flush mounted here too. If in a heated and insulated area, the builders will build out the wall so we can flush mount the panel, and insulation can be installed behind the panel


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe they just altered the floor.:jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> Maybe they just altered the floor.:jester:


Maybe!! :laughing: 

That reminds me of a service change I did one time. The panel was in the basement, which was just an old dirt floor cellar, as many old homes are. The headroom was just shy of 6 feet. I had to dig a 30" x 36" swail in front of the panel to get the 6-1/2 feet minimum headroom distance to please a certain inspector. Most inspectors would pass that on a service change, but not this guy. I had to dig. I left the dirt in a pile, with a bit of a wink and a nod to the homeowner as to how to dispose of it. I'd almost bet he disposed of it back into the 30x36 swail I dug. :thumbsup:


----------

